# Zak George



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

What do you all think of Zak George from Superfetch?

Personally I think he's pretty awesome and teaches some fun/cute stuff to do with your dog. 
He seems very positive and the dogs always seem like they are having a good time with him.

You can find him on the animal planet site or you can check out youtube, he's got a lot of training videos up.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

I love Zak, and I agree with this actual training philosophies. I think he is sooooo much more than a trick trainer. I love his youtube channel


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

I think he’s good, but I don’t like the fact that the show is sponsored but puparoni and what not…and that’s all he uses


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I wasn't aware of the pupperoni thing.
Honestly I was watching him before he got on Animal Planet on youtube.


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

it's all good ...money talks lol


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

That's for sure.

Pupperoni...ew.

The ER vet near my house gave my best friend's cat Cheez-Its to get him to co-operate.
*cringe* Come on!


----------

